
Apple Offering $700 Kit to Add Wheels to the Mac Pro - geerlingguy
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/04/15/apple-mac-pro-wheel-kit/
======
geerlingguy
I'm reminded of MKBHD's video showing the wheels have no lock, so if you put
your Mac Pro on a solid surface that's not 100% perfectly flat, it will start
rolling away...
[https://twitter.com/mkbhd/status/1232708514625310721](https://twitter.com/mkbhd/status/1232708514625310721)

~~~
rvz
I think Apple knows this is a deliberate error and will probably refresh this
version and will introduce locks later on. Totally not worth buying into the
first version of a Apple product.

